Ask HN: Entrepreneurship is ________. - pirri
======
codeonfire
Desire. You want something badly for years. Success never comes and you start
to not care anymore. Finally you get some things that you wanted, but the
moment is gone and the opportunity seems like just a silly dream. From this
new vantage point and understanding of the world, you see that the success you
desired was just a quaint, stupid idea. you start to understand that at the
top of the hill there is nowhere to go but back down, so why even climb? You
start to live a better life and think about the things and people around you.
People matter. Entrepreneurship is about people.

------
pg
starting a company.

------
dakrisht
Long hours, crazy ideas, challenging standards, asking tough questions,
receiving doubt from everyone on the outside, sleepless nights, cheap food,
tired and bleeding eyes... but the passion to keep going forward, the desire
to keep doing what you believe is great work, keeps you going harder and
harder. Relentless pursuit of product, perfection, idea, change.

True entrepreneurship is about building great things, great companies,
starting movements, changing things, so that long after you are gone, your
legacy remains. And the products you build continue to grow. True
entrepreneurs experience great sacrifice, for only they know that in order to
achieve greatness, a part of them must go into their products. And it is this
personal sacrifice for perfection that differentiates the titans from all the
rest.

------
wensing
"The pursuit of opportunity without regard to resources currently controlled."
\--Stevenson

------
SurfScore
Fucking hard

~~~
angersock
Amen to that, brother.

Then again, if it were easy, would it be worth doing?

~~~
SurfScore
Nothing in life worth doing is

~~~
pg
Counterexample: playing with your kids.

I think hard and worth doing are pretty loosely coupled. There are certainly
lots of things that are hard and yet not really worth doing. And there are a
good number that are worth doing and yet easy.

~~~
zerr
Playing with kids is _hard_, but necessary.

~~~
opminion
Certainly it is not necessary for kids that adults play with them. Nor teach
them to walk nor correct them when learning to speak.

------
wunna
_"...jumping off a cliff and building a parachute on the way down"_ \- unknown

(not sure who said this, if you know pls comment so this can be duly
attributed.)

~~~
prattbhatt
Reid Hoffman, LinkedIn cofounder said this

------
hayksaakian
Not a secret club house

------
angersock
looking into the market and seeing a howling void, and having the audacity and
bullheadedness to forgo every reasonable bit of sound advice and cultural
standards you are exposed to and try to fill that gap using every last remnant
of your fiscal and mental being--hopeful all the while (despite better consul)
that you have enough material available for this construction and that you
will not be totally consumed in its deployment, another dried-out tumbleweed
rolling away on the winds of venture.

------
raminassemi
"entrepreneurship is about turning what excites you in life into capital, so
that you can do more of it and move forward with it" \- Richard Branson

------
amorphid
Finding a market demand that is inefficiently addressed by suppliers and
exploiting it, preferably in a profitable and/or defensible manner.

------
drum
acting on opportunities that others don't see.

~~~
cheese1756
Well said. The key is to always keep an eye towards the future, and that is
something which is easy to forget.

------
srid68
Creating Value and then Propagating Value exponentially and finally Capturing
the Value as Wealth by starting a company.

------
readme
not something I have yet succeeded at.

------
twiceaday
1% inspiration and 99% perspiration.

------
hcarvalhoalves
the alternative to unemployment.

------
mvanveen
hard; let's go shopping.

------
ChrisNorstrom
An addiction to financially sustainable problem solving or world changing.

------
kevinbluer
Reading HN at 2:26AM on a Saturday Night in New York City.

------
seunosewa
Solving the problems of humanity in a sustainable way.

------
omena
to put all your resources where your mouth is

------
adventured
the alchemy of trying to turn inspiration into a product or service more
valuable than the sum of its parts

------
31reasons
Increasing Revenue while Reducing Cost

------
zerr
"location, location"

How I hate that....

------
espeed
the purest form of meritocracy.

------
Leepic
Fun!

------
kevinbluer
Patience and Perseverance.

------
GuiA
spending time doing shit, not thinking/talking about doing shit.

------
canadaduane
getting all the organs in the body to work at the same time

------
EFruit
something nobody under 18 should be told about.

But hey, what do I know?

------
carterschonwald
like living at home with your parents to save money.

------
bsenftner
the only career worth spending your life doing.

------
maxsavin
taking on the risk of starting a company.

------
comet
people who've come together, as if by karma, to work on an idea whose time has
come and the rest of the world conspires to make it happen.

------
Sealy
putting your money where your mouth is

~~~
michaelpinto
...putting other people's money where your mouth is

~~~
hcarvalhoalves
Priceless.

------
rajivtiru
the highest high and the lowest low.

------
Cardeck1
A salmon run.

------
braindead_in
building a sustainable business

------
binceipt
Anti-Corp

------
jaequery
not being afraid to fail

------
dennisgorelik
running a business.

------
skram
hard but rewarding

------
general_failure
betting on an idea

------
revorad
buzzword bingo!

------
ing33k
being different

------
umairsiddique
an attitude

------
robwilliams88
idk

